
Norwegian Supreme Court rules police cannot force suspect to unlock TouchID - semi-extrinsic
https://www.nrk.no/rogaland/politiet-far-ikkje-tvinga-den-sikta-til-a-opna-telefonen-1.13121331
======
semi-extrinsic
The link is in Norwegian, but this is a ruling from the Supreme Court
(following appeals from lower courts) that says police cannot force someone to
unlock their phone by fingerprint.

The specific case is a man charged with assault, and police suspect the man
filmed the assault himself.

Earlier rulings in the lower courts were in favor of police, drawing analogy
to the fact that police can force a suspect to give a blood sample. The
Supreme Court, however, finds that while police have a right to investigate a
suspects body, they cannot coerce the suspect to use their body to allow
investigation of external objects.

